# Evangelism



## default (May 11, 2005)

I just came back from a trip to the bank for my employer. As is every Wednesday for the lunch hour there were several men out on the street corner by the bank holding big signs, screaming scriptures pulled from the context. One even was holding a bible up as if to say "look at me, I'm righteous."...

I was, as always, tempted to stop and try to get these guys to think about what they are doing. But as always I just smiled inwardly and kept going. 

I do believe in sharing the Gospel, But I do not believe that is the right way to go about it. I also believe if you do share the gospel with someone and the Lord starts working on their heart that it is your responsibility to help feed that sheep.

What are your thoughts on evangelism?


----------



## BobVigneault (May 11, 2005)

We were discussing resources on evangelism not long ago, here -

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=8937#pid136512

In the thread Josh recommended the book Tell the Truth by Will Metzger. I read the book and learn a ton about sharing the gospel without damaging the sovereignty of God. I would heartily echo Josh's recommendation.

That would be my thought, that, way too many well intentioned believers do more damage to the cause of the gospel in the way they deliver it's message than if they were to just shut up.

Sounds like these 'prophets' you saw at the side of the road would fit into the group of those that hurt the spread of the gospel. That being said, God CAN make a straight line with a crooked stick and even these guys could be used by the Sovereign Lord.


----------



## Solo Christo (May 11, 2005)

I think Lori has brought up an interesting point worthy of some debate. Let try to give a specific example.

Some years ago there was an artist by the name of Marylin Manson who put out an album titled "Antichrist Superstar". Immediately following his tour announcements there were hoards of protests planned and most were eventually carried out. In some cases (ex. Salt Lake City) the protests achieved their goal in shutting down the concert before it began. In most instances, however, the concerts went on.

At the time, I was a fervent unbeliever. I attended two of the shows: one in New Orleans (under little protest), and one in Biloxi (under massive protest). To be honest, I attended these shows more for the protest than for the music itself. I specifically remember the New Orleans show being sort of a let-down in that regard. It's not as if I wanted to heckle or anything--I actually enjoyed politely conversing with the Christians. I just felt that what they were protesting was pretty silly (talk about supressing the truth with unrighteousness). 

Of course, through the grace of God, I now find myself on the other side of the fence. I can't help but wonder still though, if the protest was the right thing to do. You see, without the protest Mr. Manson probably never would have sold more than a few records. He was _counting_ on the publicity. It exalted him to the status of superstar and allowed him to reach out to millions upon millions of people who would have otherwise never heard him. On the other hand, as Christians we have a duty to stand up for what is right and expose this nonsense for what it truly is. I just can't help but wonder if there is not a better way of going about it.


----------



## Texas Aggie (May 11, 2005)

"Way too many well intentioned believers do more damage to the cause of the gospel in the way they deliver it's message than if they were to just shut up." This is so true maxdetail!

Before God revealed Himself to me through a good friend of mine, I absolutely hated Christianity as well as Christians because of this type of behavior. God has already decreed His method of drawing the elect ( and it may be through an infinite number of ways). Obedience to His law is probably the best method of evangelism.... everyone around you will begin to notice what you have. They will either want it or will just hate you even more.

Streetside, door-to-door and new-found-faith evangelism does have its place. It is a perfect method for stirring more hatred and disgust towards the Kingdom of God. I wouldn't doubt if a few demons are actively involved in this fine process. I believe evangelism is a gift from God that not everyone has. I believe it is a very serious issue for our more mature Christian leaders. I'm not saying that God can not use us.... He may use us for evangelism and we never know it. I take heed to myself first, then my family... once we are under control, I may begin to worry about some of our church members and possibly my friends and neighbors. The rest of the world is not my concern at this time.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (May 11, 2005)

Thank you very much for the link to _To Tell the Truth_, i ordered it from amazon.
i took the evangelism explosion course at our church and wanted to move beyond it, and this book looks like a good place to start.


----------

